

Why does Evolution look like Intelligent Design? - johnaspden
http://johnlawrenceaspden.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/why-does-evolution-look-like.html

======
bediger4000
Well, evolution doesn't look like design of any sort, much less "intelligent"
design.

Take the old eye example. Why are so many types of eyes present? Both
reflectors and refractors exist, and refractors exist in lots of variations.
Compound eyes of several types exist. A designer would try out designs and
variations until he/she/it/them found the best one (for some notion of "best")
and then plop that best eye subsystem in every new animal.

That generalizes: "the best" whatever subsystem would show up everywhere after
testing variations. Variations would disappear, and never repeat themselves.

We don't see that happening. At all. Not in the fossil record (and there's a
pretty good one for vetebrate eye evolution) and not in extent species.

Also, some pretty flawed subsystems seem to be preserved. Back to the eye
example: vetebrate eyes have a "fovea". Cephalopod eyes do not. All vetebrates
have a blind spot.

------
Diamons
I've always wondered this. I understand the theory of evolution, but I also
believe that there's much we don't understand. Sometimes things almost seem
too perfect at times and too balanced.

